# diy co2



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

so my brain decided to work today... and drew this up.










1L bottle marked will be the yeast batch, in the lid, I used the check valve

from there it will go a 2nd bottle containing water only, connected my a T connector.

then we follow the fun lil blue line, into the amazing fish tank i drew via paint.
the lil green box is currently a airstone, but I will most likely change it.

So my main concern is... will this work? should my Valve be moved? and just insert the tubing directly into the bottle? go about 1inch in the bottle... 
Same with Bottle 2 the T Connector directly attached to the cap of the bottle.
The lil green square i added is an airstone since it just came with the package i bought... I will be changing most like it.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

And why do you need than second bottle with water?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Agreed. The way you have it drawn, the 2nd bottle of water with the T connector on the cap is not needed.

If you are trying to put in a separator, you will need to drill two holes into the cap of the 2nd bottle, and not use a T valve.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> Agreed. The way you have it drawn, the 2nd bottle of water with the T connector on the cap is not needed.
> 
> If you are trying to put in a separator, you will need to drill two holes into the cap of the 2nd bottle, and not use a T valve.


That's true... I suppose was a smidge early when i did draw this up... I thought the T Connector would just suit fine...

Im still debating on the 2nd bottle... I've read ppl use one... some use 2... so I am really torn on what to do.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Using 2 bottles will help somewhat in preventing the yeast buildup that will inevitably occur on the tubing that is expelling the CO2 (and/or the diffuser). 

However, using an additional bottle does mean there is more potential for leakage...But, as long as everything is well sealed, it should not be a problem.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> However, using an additional bottle does mean there is more potential for leakage...But, as long as everything is well sealed, it should not be a problem.


That's right. Less items and connections you have, more robust this device will be 

I use a 3L bottle from Apple Cider (not 2L as suggest) for standard mixture. It makes is safer in case of yeast starts making froth.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> That's right. Less items and connections you have, more robust this device will be
> 
> I use a 3L bottle from Apple Cider (not 2L as suggest) for standard mixture. It makes is safer in case of yeast starts making froth.


3L eh... crazy, I use just planning on like 1L with like 1/4 teaspoon yeast mixture.
the 2nd bottle was just going to be a typical 750 ml bottle for the water.
another thing, should I stick in the Tubing in directly like 1-2 inches? or start off with the Valve for the yeast mixture bottle.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

arktixan said:


> 3L eh... crazy, I use just planning on like 1L with like 1/4 teaspoon yeast mixture.
> the 2nd bottle was just going to be a typical 750 ml bottle for the water.
> another thing, should I stick in the Tubing in directly like 1-2 inches? or start off with the Valve for the yeast mixture bottle.


If you stick the tubing into the water directly (for the second bottle), then you will have a built in DIY bubble counter (could be useful).

The check valve should go as the last thing before the tubing enters the aquarium (i.e. the check valve should be closest to the aquarium).


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

arktixan said:


> 3L eh... crazy, I use just planning on like 1L with like 1/4 teaspoon yeast mixture. ...


I gave this as an example. I just use bigger bottle.

1/4 teaspoon of yeast will be not enough, I guess.
You'd better use *1/4 tablespoon*. It will be half of the standard mixture and should work fine for a 10 gallon tank.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> I gave this as an example. I just use bigger bottle.
> 
> 1/4 teaspoon of yeast will be not enough, I guess.
> You'd better use *1/4 tablespoon*. It will be half of the standard mixture and should work fine for a 10 gallon tank.


Yea, i meant the bigger spoon, i always get them 2 mixed up 

I'll prob use a 3L just to be safe get one of them 3.4L of Presidents Choice juice.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

1/4 of a tablespoon is quite a bit of yeast. This is the equivalent of 3/4 teaspoon of yeast.

Most people only use 1/4 to 1/2 teaspoon of yeast, for a 2L mixture. Even for a 3L mixture, I would not use much more yeast.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

indeed, I was reading the less yeast you use the longer your co2 lasts... so the 1/4 - 1/2 should last 3-4 weeks... more yeast = more changes.

I still need to tweak things out, but I think I am set.


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

check valve shud be used somewhere on the long line


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

I originally had the check valve coming directly out of the lid of the yeast mixture, I will be moving it.


----------



## leomessi (Feb 25, 2010)

hey there! my mix is: a teaspoon of yeast, 1/2 teaspoon of baking soda and a cup of sugar for a 2L bottle. it lasts two weeks and the pressure is good for a glass diffuser.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

leomessi said:


> hey there! my mix is: a teaspoon of yeast, 1/2 teaspoon of baking soda and a cup of sugar for a 2L bottle. it lasts two weeks and the pressure is good for a glass diffuser.


what does the baking soda do for the mixture??
anyone?


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

BettaBeats said:


> what does the baking soda do for the mixture??
> anyone?


acts like a buffer


----------

